# Waterproof LED Strip Lighting 5m Bargain on Ebay



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Just received this purchase from ebay. Was under £16 including adapter. 5m of LED waterproof strip. UK supplier, 3m sticky backing. An enormous saving compared to the Fiamma Kits!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390620480...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

And I can see on the actual tape that it can be cut to length although I don't remember reading that in the description. Looks very good quality, not cheap tat. I bought the 5050 bright white and it is very bright. 

I can see a few uses for this inside the house too....


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If you're thinking of ordering these
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261326080743&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:3160
to connect up the cut sections, don't bother.

I ordered 2 weeks ago (11th) delivery should have been on the 14th and I still haven't got them. Seller just blames the mail and still hasn't posted another lot. Now I won't get them before leaving for Croft.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> *"tugboat"*If you're thinking of ordering these
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261326080743&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:3160
> to connect up the cut sections, don't bother.
> 
> I ordered 2 weeks ago (11th) delivery should have been on the 14th and I still haven't got them. Seller just blames the mail and still hasn't posted another lot. Now I won't get them before leaving for Croft.


I know it's a bit late, but a swine of you caliber might be better off with these unless you actually needed the connectors, well impressed with mine, so I bought another lot.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I wanted to be able to have continuous lengths of leds without gaps to mount overhead my wee galley area. Just a bloomin' nuisance when a screwed up delivery bu...rs up a project.

I'll maybe find some on my travels.

And who are you calling a swine, you old tart! :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Girls, girls!   

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I wanted to be able to have continuous lengths of leds without gaps to mount overhead my wee galley area. Just a bloomin' nuisance when a screwed up delivery bu...rs up a project.
> 
> I'll maybe find some on my travels.
> 
> And who are you calling a swine, you old tart! :lol:


You might find that a bit overpowering for an old dog like you, I went for one of these[/url centrally placed on a 5'' work top and it is way bright enough and might be more aesthetically pleasing to ones peepers don't you know.]

I'm a bit to tight to buy the full monty though, I just got the replacement inner, and utilising the modified tops from a couple of highlighter pens, and some clear Stixall, it sits tighter to the underside of the lockers, and it don't look too bad.

See pic 211 of my build link.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Girls, girls!
> 
> Peter


I thought I might have snuck it past him, but the 4 eyed old twonk must have found his specs   .

Anyway I need to get back out to the van, these mods won't do them selves and it's stopped raining again for 5 mins.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I think I might actually go for one of these.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-20-le...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item5aff235abb

With hindsight I don't know why I got one of those reels, I have no intention of turning my van into a mobile disco. I think I just got caught up in bit of excitement when people were posting about the things.

Just goes to show what a drab and dreary life I have boohoo. :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You won't be alone in that mate, the new one you posted to, I'd ask for a pic of how it mounts before buying , it might not suit your requirements, and if the others do turn up, you can always illuminate your lockers with them, Maplins do some simple small round switches like these http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/round-12v-rocker-switch-illuminated-green-n33fb they come in other colours, inc black, and they doa two position one as well so you can have off pos 1 or pos 2 I used one to control the kitchen light and the locker lights above, as it made connections simpler and one less switch.

I just noticed your the same fart age as moi, 64 in 6 weeks ish, only seems like yesterday I was riding my first motorbike.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Some of these strips are pretty weak in terms of light output.

We bought some 6-led strips to put in place of 9Watt flourescents, but once we powered them up it was obvious that the light output wasn't up to snuff, so we fitted 5 of the rosette type of LED assembly:

http://www.motorhomeowners.com/post...-to-led-6864481?pid=1282484835#post1282484835

I didn't duplicate the thread on here.

Peter


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have bought one of these to control a self adhesive led strip....................

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271089629091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Rf controlled so can be mounted in a cupboard,locker,no need to be in the line of sight.

It works well and the remote dimmer can get the light intensity just right,dirt cheap and arrived from China in 11 days.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anyone got pictures of these lights installed in their van?

Our galley is pretty dark but cant see how I can work these in to brighten it up without it looking like a stretched Limo out for a Hen night!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The light I linked to has little horseshoe clips to mount it, I have a similar one in my kitchen at home which is a help to my rheumy old eyes.

P.S. I'm not 64 till July, so you're much older than me!(need an emoticon with sticky-out tongue :lol

P.P.S. My farts are my business and only for discussion on Fruitcakes, I believe this is a family forum with rather higher standards of decency. :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

david-david said:


> Has anyone got pictures of these lights installed in their van?
> 
> Our galley is pretty dark but cant see how I can work these in to brighten it up without it looking like a stretched Limo out for a Hen night!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

wakk44 said:


> I have bought one of these to control a self adhesive led strip....................
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271089629091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> ...


Ah Ha! you must be the reason I have had this dimmer switch on my Ebay watchlist since forever! I remember getting caught up in the strip LED hype (I have been in a stretched limo on a hen night and I liked it). Now I can remember what the dimmer is for I will keep it on my wish list!

Terry


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

listerdiesel said:


> Some of these strips are pretty weak in terms of light output.
> 
> We bought some 6-led strips to put in place of 9Watt flourescents, but once we powered them up it was obvious that the light output wasn't up to snuff, so we fitted 5 of the rosette type of LED assembly:
> 
> ...


This one isn't that I've bought, it's super bright


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

david-david said:


> Has anyone got pictures of these lights installed in their van?
> 
> Our galley is pretty dark but cant see how I can work these in to brighten it up without it looking like a stretched Limo out for a Hen night!












Five rosette LED arrays per light instead of one 10" tube.










You can see the two dome lights reflected in the microwave door as well.

Here's the 'living room':










Peter


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Peter,

Bit of advice please, are the rosette array connection pins positive/negative specific or can the array circuit handle either ?

What did you use to fix them to the unit ?

Certainly a good light from these, are they 5050 white ?

Terry


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Have put the led strip on today that I bought, extremely bright and very easy to fit. Pleased!


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

I have used the remote led controller mentioned earlier for 18 months now and the remote battery is still the original. We use it for a night light in the motorhome that can be controlled from the comfort of our bed. On or Off and dimmer control. It works extremely well for us

Bought three of the longer 5m strips two 5050 cool white and one 5050 RGB with controller. One 5m white now lights the Motorhome garage and the other lights my work bench in my garage at home. Bought the RGB strip for my mum's conservatory and she loves it. bright when it is needed and mode lighting of her choice when it suits her.
I will be replacing all the worktop fluorescent lights in our kitchen at home this summer with the white remote system lights.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Jimbost said:- I have used the remote led controller mentioned earlier for 18 months now and the remote battery is still the original. We use it for a night light in the motorhome that can be controlled from the comfort of our bed.


What's the range Jim?

I don't want one for bedtime switch-offs, but it could be handy to switch on the lights as we approach the van after dark - rather than fumbling around for the wall switch, or wishing we hadn't forgotten the torch. :roll:



> Jimbost said:- I will be replacing all the worktop fluorescent lights in our kitchen at home this summer with the white remote system lights.


I just did this with LEDs from Aten Lighting, and very pleased we are! Didn't use the remote, but the LEDs are far better than fluorescents, and they come on instantly at virtually full brightness.

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> are the rosette array connection pins positive/negative specific or can the array circuit handle either ?
> 
> Certainly a good light from these, are they 5050 white ?
> 
> Terry


Most G4 arrays are DC only so will be polarity sensitive, you can get AC/DC ones but be sure to check first.
What you should buy is AC/DC 5630s rather than the 5050s, they're much brighter. I don't think anyone in the UK is selling them yet but they're available from China direct via E-bay
Look at item 350967767796 for an example.
Try them, you'll be amazed at the light output.
One small snag is that if you do use them on AC they're prone to a slight flicker but not a problem on DC.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the 5050 and I certainly wouldn't want them any brighter than that, they are extremely bright


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> I have the 5050 and I certainly wouldn't want them any brighter than that, they are extremely bright


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Simples - they just use less LEDs per array and get the same light output. A 9 LED array of 5630s seems to give a similar light output to a 15 LED array of 5050s but has the advantage of a physically smaller unit. 8)

This also means that due to the smaller physical size of the unit it's much easier to fit into some of the rather small M/H fittings.

IMO 5050s have a tendency to lose brightness after a period of use, experience so far with the 5630s (about 3 months) seems to indicate that they don't suffer the same problem.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaspode - ah I'm with you now


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ebay 5630 search -5050 quite a few to choose from.

Thanks for the heads up Ken, just a little late as I just had these delivered yesterday, I've only used them in cupboards and lockers, but they're easy to work with, marked + & - on each bank, have adhesive strips and screw holes, so perfect for unseen lighting.

I could do with a couple of festoon 5630s to replace the ones in the side door light and the back door light but I'm unsure which of these to get.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> I could do with a couple of festoon 5630s to replace the ones in the side door light and the back door light but I'm unsure which of these to get.


Sorry Kev, can't really help there, all I can say is that the 5630s seem to be a big improvement over the 5050s.
I'd go by price and the seller feedback I think.


----------

